# C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3 Shogun Henker



## -FA- (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich hätte mal ne frage. Gibts eigentlich irgend nen Trick/Mod... um den Shogunhenker zu bekommen (im normalen Einzelspieler oder Multiplayer)? das teil kann man ja sonst nur in zwei Missionen in der Kampagne benutzen.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2009)

Kommt der auch in "der Aufstand" vor? Weil ich kenne nur das Add-on.
Kenne den nicht, deswegen...


----------



## sepei (5. Dezember 2009)

Shadowchaser schrieb:


> Kommt der auch in "der Aufstand" vor? Weil ich kenne nur das Add-on.
> Kenne den nicht, deswegen...



nein kommt er nicht


----------



## alucian (11. Dezember 2009)

nönö schön währs kannst aber vergessen lach


----------

